

Can Only Startups Innovate? A Brief History of Acquisitions - dylangs1030
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/11/30/can-only-startups-innovate-a-brief-history-of-acquisitions/

======
jaddison
Startup have nothing to lose; established market players have everything to
lose.

It's not that established players can't innovate, it's that they do need to
focus on maintaining and protecting their market share. You frequently see
small attempts at innovation from these companies, but almost as frequently
the efforts get squashed due to market priorities. As an example, think about
Google Wave.

Startups have nothing to lose, and everything to gain.

